# Ash Wednesday



## Claire (Feb 22, 2012)

OK, here we go ... does any one give up any thing for Lent?


----------



## Claire (Feb 22, 2012)

When I was a child, we gave up candy.  It was the only time of year that my mom absolutely stuck to no meat on Fridays.


----------



## blissful (Feb 22, 2012)

Claire when you talk about stuff like this, you make me so nostalgic about growing up and life with my family.
We didn't eat meat on Friday's either. Friday fish fry's in Wisconsin, a Wisconsin tradition. Especially during lent.
Lent was a time when we had to give up something. Chocolate, candy, something we liked......it was a struggle to figure out what to give up.

I see some people giving up the internet now. 
I see some people giving up TV.
I see some people giving up eating out.

It was a question of giving up something that we valued (or a dependance) that had no value in the big picture (the heavenly picture).

I was thinking of my mom. She has a computer virus or someone hacked her account. I am thinking of asking her to give up her viruses (joke). 

I wonder what she gave up this year for lent?


----------



## taxlady (Feb 22, 2012)

Nope, heathens don't do that.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 22, 2012)

i'm still tring to decide. i haven't eaten today, so everything's still available.

i can't give up tv or i'd have to quit my job.

my usual foregoings are either chocolate or beef. i need to think of a new one. maybe bread.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 22, 2012)

buckytom said:


> i'm still tring to decide. i haven't eaten today, so everything's still available.
> 
> i can't give up tv or i'd have to quit my job.
> 
> my usual foregoings are either chocolate or beef. i need to think of a new one. maybe bread.



pasta


----------



## buckytom (Feb 22, 2012)

get thee behind me, satan!

i knew the devil was a patriots/red sox fan...


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 22, 2012)

Well, it *IS* supposed to be a significant sacrifice...


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 22, 2012)

Cookies, cakes, doughnuts, pastry....all those things that I was supposed to NOT start eating again but fell off the wagon starting at Thanksgiving. They are being banned from the house OR must be hidden out of my sight.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 22, 2012)

Nope, not me.  I did give up caffeine lately (mostly), but only for health reasons.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 22, 2012)

god doesn't love you anymore, zhi... 

j/k.

i know for a fact that he's not real keen on andy right now.


----------



## blissful (Feb 22, 2012)

I called my mom. She's not giving chocolate or anything else up. She's going to read the bible everyday.

BuckyTom--how's he feel about me?


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 22, 2012)

buckytom said:


> god doesn't love you anymore, zhi...
> 
> j/k.



I know _you_ do, so that's what matters to me.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 22, 2012)

Growing up, the only time I ever heard about Lent was when my Catholic friends talked about it. I am a devout Christian, but not all Christian religions follow the practice of Lent. 

That said, although I don't follow this practice, I did think about it this morning, and rather than give something up, what I have decided to do is to make a real effort to cut down on my portions when I eat. This has been a big problem for me, especially since we went through a couple really lean years, often only having one small "meal" (a cheap TV dinner, or a can of vegetables) a day. The goal, of course, is to continue this, but I figured that since this is when so many are talking about giving something up, it would be a good time to focus on it.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm not Catholic either but I am a Christian (although not a very good one) and instead of observing Lent in the traditional way, I just try and keep what's going on in mind leading up to Easter.

I also look for good fish sammiches. I like me some good fish sammiches!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 22, 2012)

I also love the fact that I can justify going out and getting sea food EVERY Friday night for dinner!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 22, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> I know _you_ do, so that's what matters to me.



rats! beaten by my own theology...


----------



## buckytom (Feb 22, 2012)

blissful said:


> I called my mom. She's not giving chocolate or anything else up. She's going to read the bible everyday.
> 
> BuckyTom--how's he feel about me?


  you're good, bliss. i mean, you rooted for the giants, yes?


----------



## Alix (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm ALWAYS trying to give up swearing. ALWAYS. 

I'm also going to make a bigger effort to "turn the other cheek" and not react negatively when I'm provoked.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 22, 2012)

Alix said:
			
		

> I'm ALWAYS trying to give up swearing. ALWAYS.
> 
> I'm also going to make a bigger effort to "turn the other cheek" and not react negatively when I'm provoked.



Well, why the #%^€ would you want to give up swearing, Alix?  &@:*!!!


----------



## Alix (Feb 22, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Well, why the #%^€ would you want to give up swearing, Alix?



Because I'm a terrible potty mouth when I drive and sometimes when I'm working with the teens. I have to clean up my act. I'm getting better every time, but I'm not there yet.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 22, 2012)

I will give up harassing Frank for Lent.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 22, 2012)

Alix said:
			
		

> Because I'm a terrible potty mouth when I drive and sometimes when I'm working with the teens. I have to clean up my act. I'm getting better every time, but I'm not there yet.



I can relate.  DH keeps trying to teach the world to drive with very blue words and gestures from inside the car.  I, on the other hand, am a perfect example of an upstanding citizen.  #%^*=!& right!


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 22, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I will give up harassing Frank for Lent.



 No you won't.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 22, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> No you won't.



I will try very hard...


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 23, 2012)

Alix said:


> I'm ALWAYS trying to give up swearing. ALWAYS.
> 
> I'm also going to make a bigger effort to "turn the other cheek" and not react negatively when I'm provoked.



This was one of the best lessons I ever learned.  When someone provokes me, I just walk away.  It leaves them with their own "wrongness" and p*sses them off.  You feel better, and they are left with their own negative feelings.  Sometimes they even learn from it.


----------



## Addie (Feb 23, 2012)

buckytom said:


> get thee behind me, satan!
> 
> i knew the devil was a patriots/red sox fan...


 
I will have to join Andy. You don't think we would be rooting for the Y's did you. I can't even spell their name.


----------



## Addie (Feb 23, 2012)

Alix said:


> I'm ALWAYS trying to give up swearing. ALWAYS.
> 
> I'm also going to make a bigger effort to "turn the other cheek" and not react negatively when I'm provoked.


 
I think my signature says it for me. I have never been a real potty mouth. My daughter shames me even when we are alone. And so does Son #2. The youngest one occasionally when he is with friends and they swear. But he is making a very strong effort to get it under control. He can't do it at work. The patients would not appreciate it. And his 2 y.o. repeated a word he heard his friend say. So of course the RULE went into effect immediately. No more swearing in his home. Or at anytime in the presence of his son. He asked one friend to leave his home because he couldn't get his tongue under control. 

When you get provoked, put out a big smile. The other person will wonder what you are up to. They will think you know something they don't. It's impossible to argue with someone who is perceived of being nice to them. They will walk away madder, and you will walk away calm. You win!


----------



## Addie (Feb 23, 2012)

And I forgot Son #1. He worked for years with kids in the Little League. So he has never sworn. Never developed he habit.


----------



## blissful (Feb 23, 2012)

buckytom said:


> you're good, bliss. i mean, you rooted for the giants, yes?



who?
Is that like an insurance company? OH wait, you mean like, in Jack And the Beanstalk--um, no I rooted for Jack.


----------



## Claire (Feb 23, 2012)

blissful said:


> Claire when you talk about stuff like this, you make me so nostalgic about growing up and life with my family.
> We didn't eat meat on Friday's either. Friday fish fry's in Wisconsin, a Wisconsin tradition. Especially during lent.
> Lent was a time when we had to give up something. Chocolate, candy, something we liked......it was a struggle to figure out what to give up.
> 
> ...



Believe me, Friday fish fries are still a big tradition around here during lent.  My sis came to visit for my birthday a number of years ago and she saw bunches of signs:  Lenten specials:  All-You-Can-Eat Fish Fry!  All Fridays during Lent!!!  She cracked up.  "Isn't all you can eat sort of against the theory of Lent???"


----------



## blissful (Feb 23, 2012)

Claire said:


> Believe me, Friday fish fries are still a big tradition around here during lent.  My sis came to visit for my birthday a number of years ago and she saw bunches of signs:  Lenten specials:  All-You-Can-Eat Fish Fry!  All Fridays during Lent!!!  She cracked up.  "Isn't all you can eat sort of against the theory of Lent???"



That is very funny and SO TRUE. If you can't eat meat, you'll have fish, and darn it, you have to eat A LOT of it!!!


----------



## Alix (Feb 23, 2012)

Addie said:


> And I forgot Son #1. He worked for years with kids in the Little League. So he has never sworn. Never developed he habit.


 
Addie, I work with adolescents and I'm usually pretty good around them. There are a few moments when I swear for shock value with them, but otherwise I'm good. My downfall is driving though. *sigh* Still working on it.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 23, 2012)

Alix said:


> Addie, I work with adolescents and I'm usually pretty good around them. There are a few moments when I swear for shock value with them, but otherwise I'm good. My downfall is driving though. *sigh* Still working on it.



My mum was known for not swearing. She wouldn't even say, "I hate his guts." She would say, "I dislike his guts." 

But, once in a blue moon, she would let out a few of those words. It was always intentional and everyone knew she was really angry, when she did.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 23, 2012)

My roommate when I was studying in Quebec City taught me how to swear in French. She was from France, and told me that her great-aunt told her that if she wanted to say merde, to say it as if one were dropping one's hanky. It is very effective. I swear selectively--when I do, I'm MAD, but, I follow my roommate's auntie's advice.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 23, 2012)

Alix said:


> Addie, I work with adolescents and I'm usually pretty good around them. There are a few moments when I swear for shock value with them, but otherwise I'm good. My downfall is driving though. *sigh* Still working on it.


 
I know how you feel. I've been working on my "blue" language for a few years now and I've come a long ways in improving that but my job is such that dropping a WTF? bomb is not only cathartic but almost part of the job description!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 23, 2012)

well, i blew it. i had bread last night. i forgot what i was sacrificing, so i had a piece of irish soda bread last night.

looks like it's going to be chocolate.

it'll make easter chocolate that much sweeter.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 23, 2012)

Now you're doomed, BT.  Not even a whole day?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Feb 23, 2012)

taxlady said:
			
		

> My mum was known for not swearing. She wouldn't even say, "I hate his guts." She would say, "I dislike his guts."
> 
> But, once in a blue moon, she would let out a few of those words. It was always intentional and everyone knew she was really angry, when she did.



That sounds like my grandmother. The first time I heard her swear I thought the world was going to end. I was even more shocked when my grandfather (who was 5'11") ran to his bedroom like death was on his heals and slammed the door shut (he was who she was swearing about). I was baffeled by his behavior because she's only 4'10". I knocked on his door and he peeked out. I asked why he was affraid of grandma since she was little and cute and he was big and tough. His response was "Yeah but she swore!" and then he closed the door again. He didn't come back out for a couple hours.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 23, 2012)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> That sounds like my grandmother. The first time I heard her swear I thought the world was going to end. I was even more shocked when my grandfather (who was 5'11") ran to his bedroom like death was on his heals and slammed the door shut (he was who she was swearing about). I was baffeled by his behavior because she's only 4'10". I knocked on his door and he peeked out. I asked why he was affraid of grandma since she was little and cute and he was big and tough. His response was "Yeah but she swore!" and then he closed the door again. He didn't come back out for a couple hours.


I have shared this before, but this reminded me of it. There was never any swearing in our house (as an adult I heard my dad use a couple swear words when he got really angry about something, but I could count those times on one hand). The strongest thing my mom ever said was "darn." I will never forget when I was at the grocery store with her when I was 13 or 14. When she asked the butcher for pork butt, I almost passed out! I was in my 20s before I ever used the word butt (other than in terms like "butt of the joke," "rifle butt," etc.). Even now the strongest word you will generally hear out of my mouth (even if you drop something heavy on my foot) is "shoot."  In just the last couple years (I'm 54) I have used the word "crap" but just a handful of times, and I still get the feeling that I am doing something wrong.  
I can talk about and write about beaver dams, but I still refer to the other spelling of it as "the D word."  I hate to read or hear swearing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 23, 2012)

I am incurably scatological, learned it from my Mom.  I do know how to pick my audience, something my brother never learned.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 24, 2012)

I try not to swear because it does become an automatic response.   I  was taught that it is not the word but, how it is said.  So in the world  I came from shoot or shucks would be just as bad as any other choice of words.  I  am also intrigued by how we become desensitized to the use of certain  words and phrases.  One that comes to mind is"We got screwed".  That would have sent my grandmother or my mother into orbit and today if you heard it on the evening news you would not bat an eye.

As far as lent goes I follow the no meat on Wednesday and Friday as a tradition.  It allow me to dig out some old recipes that I tend to forget about at other times of the year.   I usually give up watermelon or booze for lent.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 24, 2012)

*Margi: Ash Wednesday*

My two married daughters Naia and Nathalia and I were just discussing this question ...  

I have not decided whether to do so or not ( for my dad and Grandmom ). 



M.C.


----------



## Claire (Feb 24, 2012)

Mom swore, Dad didn't.  I don't think any of us girls (a definitely large, female family) really swear very much.  But then, I'll go to read to my shut-in-friends, and say something and their very born-again-Christian care-givers will on occasion give me grief.  Well, half of that is the books I'm reading, which I will not censor (one complained about _Of Mice and Men_.  Luckily my gals set them straight on the censorship issue.  But I do have a tendency to say something like, "Oh, God!" once in awhile.  I explained, and it is true ....  I really do mean, please, give me strength.  It's closer to praying than it is to swearing!  Someone up there, please, I need some help here.  

I've been told that you swear and pray in your birth tongue.  Daddy always prayed (probably still does) in French.  I think swearing probably wasn't allowed in his childhood, and he just never really got in the habit of it.  I spent my late teens/early 20s in the service, but never really got the hang of the "F" word.  I think the next time I'm mad at someone, just to surprise them, I'll say, "Oh, intercourse you!"


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 24, 2012)

*Swearing in Italian and Spanish Are Much Funnier !*

Imagining calling someone a Vegetable ( Italians are famous for these expressions )? or a Mule´s Butt in Spanish ? Hilarious word gillipollas, 
HILL I POI ASS ... sounds alot better than some of the English equivalents.  

M.C.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 24, 2012)

Between Margi and Claire, I am reminded of how Quebecois swear in French:

Chalice! Tabernacle! Host! or if you are being extreme: Host of the tabernacle!


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 24, 2012)

Claire said:


> Mom swore, Dad didn't.  I don't think any of us girls (a definitely large, female family) really swear very much.  But then, I'll go to read to my shut-in-friends, and say something and their very born-again-Christian care-givers will on occasion give me grief.  Well, half of that is the books I'm reading, which I will not censor (one complained about _Of Mice and Men_.  Luckily my gals set them straight on the censorship issue.  But I do have a tendency to say something like, "Oh, God!" once in awhile.  I explained, and it is true ....  I really do mean, please, give me strength.  It's closer to praying than it is to swearing!  Someone up there, please, I need some help here.
> 
> I've been told that you swear and pray in your birth tongue.  Daddy always prayed (probably still does) in French.  I think swearing probably wasn't allowed in his childhood, and he just never really got in the habit of it.  I spent my late teens/early 20s in the service, but never really got the hang of the "F" word.  I think the next time I'm mad at someone, just to surprise them, I'll say, "Oh, intercourse you!"


My grandfather was determined that his family would be raised strictly "American," so my mom said the only time they ever heard Swedish spoken at home was during Christmas and birthday planning, and when her dad hit his thumb with the hammer.


----------

